# clever hand chisel storage



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I have two sets of wood chisels - one became relegated to "beater" status via dear kiddies.....

(the old Stanley thru shank and the new Stanley FatMax thru shank)

I'm looking for a clever storage solution atop the workbench - something akin to a knife block concept.
I'm in brain failure mode - surely someone has come up with a neat solution?

as an aside, I got a Rigid oscillating spindle sander + belt sanding attachment - really kool tool - and I put up one of the beaters chisels on an 80 grit belt "just to see" - I was impressed. working on a fixture to hold the proper angle (I measured the new Standleys at 23') and plumb...


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

This is what I came up with.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/simple-chisel-rack-44006/


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

For storing the set of the best five chisels I have, I found an old leather work glove works for me. Not a "knife block concept", but each blade end is protected with a leather finger, and the glove can be rolled up for easy packing. Just another idea. Be safe.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I built something similar to what ChiknJutz built on the side of a wooden toolbox I have. If you need something more portable you might get a chisel roll. They are made out of leather or canvas. http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/large-deluxe-leather-chisel-roll.aspx


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Tom, here is a search I did on Google. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=woo...ved=0ahUKEwjc34ST3L3LAhVC8j4KHfvKBecQ_AUIBygC

Here's one I think fits your description pretty nicely.


----------



## hts1965 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have one that someone made that is just like a shelf with a line of holes with a slot in from the edge keyhole shape. Works wit any chisel I have found


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

wow - that google page has a couple ideas!
don't care for the cutting edge up designs. seems I tend to find those while reaching for something else, followed by looking for a band-aide . . .

no big need for portability - most everything starts in or get hauled into the shop aka basement.

I was toying with the ideal of a tapered hole - which supposedly one can do with forstner bits. anyone tried that?

doing one-two holes is one deal - a dozen holes "all pretty in a row" could be a bit more challenging....
some flavor of a jig needed....


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

For now mine are all nicely arranged in a drawer of my 'craftsMAN' tool box atop of some of that nonslip shelf rubbery stuff*
The problem obviously is I just keep running out of room in the drawer from lack of the organization gene. 
I'm going to build a more official dedicated place for them someday right after I finish the 693.7 other things I need to do first. 

*Non-official name for it


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I created a tool well on the rear of my workbench with a tool holder. 
Basically, my workbench top is 2 slabs of 3/4" plywood. The top piece is shorter from front to back than the bottom piece. Then on the rear of the work bench, I took a few scrap strips of 1/2" thick X 2" wide X 1 1/2" high and put one on each end. Then the other 2 were equally spaced on the back of the work bench top. 
Then I took a 1 X 4 strip of pine and screwed that into the 1/2" strips with the top edge of the 1 X 4 level and even with the top slab of the work bench top. 
That left me with a "tool well" in the rear of the top of the work bench and the gap between the work bench and the 1 X 4 becomes a tool holder for chisels, screwdrivers, files, rasps, etc.

Hee is a link to a photo in my albums on this forum: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/tony-b-5040/albums/workbench/6036-angular-view/


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

Tony - 

did similar - put a 1x 'shelf' behind the maple top. not everything has found a home yet'

for the chisels I settled on a hole&slot design. original theory was to 'plug' between the slots and sand smooth - but I got taken in by the art deco motif - thence kerfed along the joint. needs some polyurethane finish - got a batch of stuff I need to do.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Why not build a knife block?? No reason that wouldn't work.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I use one of these for my chisels. Been working for 3 years. 

Fits into pegboard and holds 6


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

So this is where I stole the idea from...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/knife-block-style-chisel-storage-131377/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is a wall hanger, but .....*

I wanted mine to hang on the wall near the bench, so I made this one:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/chisel-storage-box-36389/


 
A small base could make it into a bench model.

Then I got really inspired and made this one:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/chisel-storage-box-36389/


----------

